# Drehmoment Dämpferaufnahme RM6 und Element



## Alexeus (10. September 2004)

Hallo,

mit welchem Drehmoment müssen denn die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme an folgenden Biks festgezogen werden:

- 2001er RM6
- 2003er Element Signature

Danke schon mal,
Alex


----------



## Phil Claus (13. September 2004)

Hi Alex,

Element und RM6  M6 mit 9Nm, M8 mit 27Nm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

